

Threadable (YC W14) launches Threadable Pro with private groups, access controls - nicoles
http://blog.threadable.com/threadable-pro-private-groups-and-access-controls

======
zachalexander
Nice. I run or belong to about four Threadable lists at this point, and it's
great, but on a couple of them I've really missed not having access controls.

~~~
nicoles
Let us know how they work out for you! We tried to anticipate a lot of the
main access control points, but there's probably things we've missed.

------
ianfischer
I'm really happy to see Threadable adding access control options!

------
2pointsomone
WOW. This is brilliant! This is going to kill Google Groups.

~~~
nicoles
Thanks! We're hopeful ;)

